# Looking for Wiring Diagram Factory Stereo



## ricksvt80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for the factory wiring diagram for the stereo. Specifically the speaker pin out on the back of the stereo itself, not in the kick panel. Any and all information would be appreciated. RickExcuse the typo on the subject line.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will need an all data subscription for that exact diagram , or get to know some one with a subscription .
There is a guy on the forum whom helps us out from time to time . Look under forum - audio electrical dated 3 -10 -13


----------



## ricksvt80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the headsup. I went ahead and bought an AllData Subscription for $9.95 and downloaded the pics, here they are for everyones reference.

Rick


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your welcome and thank you for the download .

BE Cool Stay Cozy Keep Cruzen and the New Best wishes ,,,,,,,,,......


----------



## Manbearox (Jun 12, 2020)

ricksvt80 said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I went ahead and bought an AllData Subscription for $9.95 and downloaded the pics, here they are for everyones reference.
> 
> Rick





ricksvt80 said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I went ahead and bought an AllData Subscription for $9.95 and downloaded the pics, here they are for everyones reference.
> 
> Rick


Is this showing it from the back view or the front where it connects to the radio ??


----------



## BjornWidlund (Jan 17, 2021)

ricksvt80 said:


> Thanks for the headsup. I went ahead and bought an AllData Subscription for $9.95 and downloaded the pics, here they are for everyones reference.
> 
> Rick


Hey there I have a 2012 LS Manual and am trying to figure out what the rear speaker wire colors are? Basic audio package rear door speakers specifically. I cant find any helpful info regarding this. I found the rear left (Green Green+Black) but don't know what the right side is any info would be amazing!


----------



## BjornWidlund (Jan 17, 2021)

BjornWidlund said:


> Hey there I have a 2012 LS Manual and am trying to figure out what the rear speaker wire colors are? Basic audio package rear door speakers specifically. I cant find any helpful info regarding this. I found the rear left (Green Green+Black) but don't know what the right side is any info would be amazing!


Update, I have located the speaker!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BjornWidlund said:


> Update, I have located the speaker!


Welcome Aboard!

These may help.
The SQ Car Audio Thread V2 
After-market wiring connector that fits the Cruze speaker connector
Stereo electrical diagrams 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

